# Official Tesla Open Source Code Repositories



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

In order to comply with the licensing requirements of some open-source software that Tesla has incorporated into its own software products, Tesla has created public GitHub repositories and begun publishing portions of the affected source code. The first post of this thread will maintain a list of these repositories for all who may be interested.

BuildRoot for Autopilot platform (system image):
https://github.com/teslamotors/buildroot

Linux Kernel for Nvidia Tegra infotainment system:
https://github.com/teslamotors/linux

(To be clear: these repositories do not contain propritary code, such as the full Autopilot stack or infotainment apps. They simply contain Tesla's modifications to existing open-source projects.)

According to Tesla, other repositories affected by open-source licenses will be added in the near future. I will add them to the list above as they become available.

Questions or concerns about Tesla's use of open-source software can be addressed to [email protected].


----------

